# Evernote - gestion du côté iPad



## Mac*Gyver (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise Evernote enormement pour prendre de snotes et gerer pas mal de choses, et j'ai dans mon compte 2 carnets (pro et perso) qui contiennent chacuns plusieurs notes.

Ayant depuis peu un Ipad, j'ai installé l'appli Evernote pour Ipad mais mes notes sont affichées d'une maniere incomprehensible.


Je m'attendais a ce que l'appli reprennent l'affichage sur mac ou pc ou du style Mail sur Ipad avec une colonne a gauche pour chaque note.
Alors que la ca me fait des petits tas de notes partout. ET as moyens de differencier celles du carnet Pro du carnter Perso.

Utilisateurs d'Evernote, comment faites vous?
merci

PS: je me demande si j' aurais pas du mettre ce post sous Ipad mais il me semble plus approprié de le garder dans les applications.


----------

